# camo wrap



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

Camo wrap is there any 2 cool members that camo wrap 4wheelers


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

www.spider-wraps.com


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yes,,, but this is duct tape wrap on a rhino! cool thing I use to do is when it got scratched,,, I just slappedd a new piece on! Its actually the little squares,,, like 12" x 12"....... i'd use duct to fix the red when it got scraatched.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea I need my wife's mossy oak put on her suburban . Need a installer to come to my house. Any one out there PM me


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

thats another issue totally. post up pics when it's done!!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a heads up guys. I have a buddy in Sweeny that does powder coating. He is fixing to order the vat to start dipping things, he is getting a good size one so dipping the plastics for a wheeler wouldn't be a problem.


----------

